

Show HN: TWGL – A tiny WebGL helper library - greggman
http://twgljs.org

======
surrealize
Nice! I'm happy to see low-level wrappers around webgl. It does have a really
verbose interface. And there's room for a level of abstraction above webgl but
below three.js.

Everyone uses three.js, but if you want to write shaders (a big part of the
point of webgl IMO), three.js can be difficult to work with. It has a fairly
involved system for building its shaders from a big library of shader
snippets. Last I looked, it seemed pretty complicated to hook your own shaders
into that system.

If you don't want to write shaders, three.js is great, but if you do, it may
be more than you want.

There's another library I've used, also a low-level webgl wrapper, called
GLOW: [https://github.com/empaempa/GLOW](https://github.com/empaempa/GLOW)

Development on it has slowed, but I think it has a really nice approach.

------
peri
Thanks so much for this! I was looking for some nice helpers that weren't
keeping me away from shaders the way that three.js does.

One minor nitpick: not sure how best to contribute to this based on your
github. Do you prefer pull requests or the like?

~~~
greggman
Of course pull requests are great!

------
corysama
Very nice! Please x-post to
[http://www.reddit.com/r/webgl/](http://www.reddit.com/r/webgl/) :)

